# Roubaix trick-out: your thoughts?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I want to jazz up my '05 Roubaix Elite somewhat. I replaced the seatpost with a white carbon model and it looks cool. What do all y'all recommend? Photos of your own trick ensembles appreciated.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Just upgraded my Allez Pro to DA 10 speed this weekend and added a bit of a trick out via the 240 gram titanium nitride coated KMC X10SL chaing in Gold.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Your bike should be a very personal item so therefore I don't think that anyone should recommend anything to you as far as "tricking" your bike out. You need to look and see what's out there as far as upgrades and customize your ride to your liking. I have a 2004 Roubaix27 that I have owned since new. Until I wash it and post a picture I'll tell you what I've done.

Replace Alex wheels with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
" Pave seatpost with FSA SL-K
" Specialized saddle with Sella Italia Flite
" aluminum seat binder with carbon fiber
" 105 cassette, chain and BB with Ultegra
" plastic rear DR pulleys with aluminum
" Specialized stem with Ritchey WCS
" Specialized stem top cap with FSA to match headset
Installed pump and carbon bottle holders
Installed Polar CS-200 computer with cadence option
Covered grey "S" on steer tube with a red "S"
Tastefully added some other stickers here and there

Hope this helps!


----------

